# KC Bakcup lights on 2009 Chevy 2500 HD



## Mr. C (Sep 15, 2009)

I installed a set of KC 55 Watt backup lights on my 2009 Chevy 2500 HD today.

The KC instructions said to mount the relay at the back of the truck and use scotch clips (taps) to tap into the backup light circuit. I decided to reverse that logic and mounted the relay near the fuse block, using the trailer backup fuse to trigger the relay. Here are the pics.

I mounted the relay under the hood next to the Boss Plow relays









I used the trailer backup light circuit to trigger the KC relay. You can see the piggyback fuse holder in this pic. It is the relay trigger wire.









I used the holes that were already in the rear bumper. But they needed to be enlarged a bit.









Here's the finished job.









-mc


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

looks good nice and bright. clean install


----------



## UnderhillSC (Sep 20, 2009)

very clean install, they'll be nice this winter!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks good. I need to re-do my backup lights.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Just curious, do these lights only go on when you are in reverse or did you mount a switch also?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Looks Good! Did you get that truck from Northstar Chevy by chance?


----------



## Mr. C (Sep 15, 2009)

MatthewG;813848 said:


> Just curious, do these lights only go on when you are in reverse or did you mount a switch also?


At the moment they only come on when the truck is in reverse. I jumped X10 Pin 8 to X9 Pin 8 for the install test.

I bought an extra switch when I got the plow. If I can find some connectors I will use the switch to jump X10 Pin 8 to X14 Pin 8

If anyone knows where to get these connectors, please let me know. The Chevy dealer just looks confused when I give him thiese sheets.






























mkwl;813852 said:


> Looks Good! Did you get that truck from Northstar Chevy by chance?


I bought it at DePaula, who got it in Waterbury CT


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

why didnt you just splice into the reverse wire for the trailer wiring?


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Guessing he wanted to keep everything upfront, and out of the wet. I'm with you tap the trailer harness, done right with heat shrink and all that. I wouldn't be worried. Easier too.

Either way they look great and work.


----------



## Mr. C (Sep 15, 2009)

cfdeng7;813976 said:


> why didnt you just splice into the reverse wire for the trailer wiring?


1) The existing circuits were only rated at 10 amps each. I wasn't sure of the requirement, but KC provided a 20 amp service

2) Even if they worked on the 10 amp circuit, it would comprimise my ability to use backup lights on a trailer

3) I've never had good luck with scotch clips outside of the cab. They always end up reacting with the copper and rotting it out. Even with heat-shrink. The only solution I've found to be 100% was to solder and heat shrink.... To permanent for this job

4) what Bruce'sEx says


----------

